# Word of the Day - Affable



## Jace (Feb 13, 2022)

Word of the Day - Affable...adj.

Def.:. Easy to speak to, mild, gentle, amiable

He was a gentleman with an Affable nature.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 13, 2022)

I truly enjoy talking with folks wo are *affable*.


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 13, 2022)

His fiancee's mother was less than affable when they met.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 14, 2022)

My new son-in-law has an _affable_ personality and it is a joy to have him in the family.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2022)

I love how _affable _you are.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2022)

( _What?!You called me *laughable?!)

(*_*No, *I said *affable, *_not laughable!  )_


----------

